# New resin/wood hybrid boxes (pic heavy)



## George Watkins (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello folks 

here are some new boxes which i've recently cast and then turned

they are all around 2 3/8" wide by 2 3/4" tall

mini pine cones  









burr elm








banksia nut








burr elm 









burr elm 








burr maple 









burr horse chestnut 









coolibah burr 









banksia nut


----------



## frankhp (Jun 30, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## philb (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice!
First one is awesome, and really like the more pearlized resin ones. These cast yourself?


----------



## ericofpendom (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi George, these boxes are stunning, the fusion of wood and resin is outstanding.  Do you use a pressure/vacuum pot to create the blanks? Is it PR or other type of resin?

Eric...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are outrageously beautiful...


----------



## tkbarron (Jun 30, 2012)

I stand in awe of your work.  Those are truly outstanding!!  Please tell us the names of the woods used.

Tom


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 30, 2012)

thank you for your kind comments

yes I cast these myself- the names of the woods etc are written in the thread above each box


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 30, 2012)

Always fun to look at.  THanks for posting


----------



## robutacion (Jun 30, 2012)

Great little boxes George, you finish is excellent and your pics quality does help a lot to show the pieces, well done mate...!

You took to your own casting as fish take to the water, mate...!

Cheers
George


----------



## tkbarron (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks George,  I didn't see the names at first.  Damn 4" Android!

I'd love to see a YouTube video of you turning one of these wonderful creations.  It looks like a lot of fun and I'm confident others here would find it inspiring.

Tom


----------



## gketell (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are really beautiful!  Awesome job!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 30, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## holisticfitness (Jun 30, 2012)

Stunning! You should consider giving us a casting tutorial on now you made the blanks. You have an obvious talent. I am just getting ready to start casting my own blanks and am eager to learn as much as possible.


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 30, 2012)

thank you for all of your kind comments

here is a very short you tube video of me turning one of elmostro's colour explosion blanks into a box- i made it to show the negative rake scraping technique i prefer to use.
colour explosion resin box - YouTube


----------



## renowb (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome work! The mini pine cones almost look like spiders. Nice work!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 30, 2012)

George, those are wonderful little boxes, They are gorgeous, I love the Bur Elm, and the Mini Pine cones .


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are some amazing little creations. Makes me want to try making some.


----------



## toyotaman (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome work. That would be hard to pick just one. I do like the red one though.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for showing your new stuff. I always look forward to your posts. Beautiful work!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 30, 2012)

Burr elm with the charcoal/silver...I want it!!! Can't keep my eye off it!


----------



## philb (Jul 1, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the scraper you use?


----------



## George Watkins (Jul 2, 2012)

thank you for all of your comments


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 2, 2012)

Simply put...stunning!!!This is how you get to yourself in the history books, pick a niche and work on it to be the best. You are there!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 2, 2012)

Fantastic boxes George !!!!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 2, 2012)

Excellent work George!


----------



## George Watkins (Jul 3, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 3, 2012)

Yup, I like me.


----------

